# 7/12-7/13 overnighter



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Had a great trip and very beautiful weather. Got to see a great lightening show from the distance during the night and got on a great line Saturday morning. Before it was over there were boats everwhere around us. Funny to see all the big boats and our small boat but no way they had as much fun as we did!!!!! Great times !!!!:thumbup:


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

looking good nice fish


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

sweeet! nice mahi!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice, I really need to get out there again, Have not done it this year..Yet


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

Nice mahi- just one question, how far out were the dolphin?


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

About 70 miles from perdido pass it was real close to the beer can


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice catch! Those mahi are a blast.


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Nice haul of MEAT!! Congrats and good job!


----------

